# Adams Watson wedge 3 pack



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone owns the Adams Watson wedge 3 pack. I was eyeballing them online and they looked pretty decent but can never find a local store that has them to try out. I didnt really want to buy clubs online without having tried them out first. I am 6'6" and have big hands so a lot of clubs feel small in my hands. I wouldnt want to buy them only to find I have to regrip them right out of the box. If anyone owns or owned them and has some insight, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought the lob and gap wedges. love the heck out of them. Now I need a good sand wedge.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My 6'-4" Grandson plays those Adams 3 pack wedges. He's on his high school golf team. He likes them he says. His hands are bigger than mine, but I have small hands. I don't know how they would compare to your hands. I would offer a guess that they are standard length, and standard size grips on them out of the box. I have hit his wedges a few times, and they seem to be a quality piece of equipment. The lie angles being wrong for my swing was the only issue I would have with them, and I am not sure they could be adjusted.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!

Broken Tee, did you buy them separately? I always see them advertised 3 pack for $99, seems like a good deal.

I am using Ram Tour Grinds right now. Got the 52* and 60* on sale for 14.99 each, they were regularly $30 each so that was a pretty good deal. They have smaller grips than my Ram irons but I dont mind because I hit them a little differently. When I bought them, they didnt have a 56*. Not sure if I need one or not. 

I had someone who like my 2 clubs so if I sold them to him I would need replacements and was thinking the Watson 3 pack.

Frogshair, 6'4" and in high school, thats a big kid. I was 6'2" in high school and grew 4 more inches to be 6'6" when I was 21. Kids are sure getting bigger now a days. Good to hear you both like them, might splurge if my bud decides to buy my wedges. They did look nice from what I could see online and 3 for $100 is more than a bargain when some of the others are like $120 - $180 just for one club. Being new to this sport I dint want to spend tons of $$$ to only find I didnt really like the sport but I am loving it and hooked so I have a funny feeling in the next few years I will be buying one of those sets. Actually if I am smart, I will find someone who dropped a ton of cash on big name clubs only to find he doesnt like golf and buy a slightly used set for a fraction of the price!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, I got them for $40.00 each. Now I'm looking for a sand wedge Gatonet got me interested in one of his product lines.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Curious, what did he point you to? I checked out some of the clubs there, wondering what you were looking at and what you thought of them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Give him a call or E-mail him. nice guy willing to work with you


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This must be the tall guys thread. I'm 6'7" tall. I was 6'6" my senior year of high school.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> This must be the tall guys thread. I'm 6'7" tall. I was 6'6" my senior year of high school.


No, this is the comfortable thread I was lean and mean now I'm just comfortable


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

How bout comfy, lean, mean and tall! I can deal with all of those!

You gotta be at least 6' to post, ok?


----------

